# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الجديد عن التوحد

## علي pt

*التوحد*

*التوحد أو ( اضطراب الطيف التوحدي) Autism Spectrum Disorders ASD هو اضطراب نمائي عام، يصيب الطفل قبل بلوغه العام الثالث من العمر، ويتضمن قصورا في قدرة الشخص على التواصل اللفظي وغير اللفظي مع الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو الموضوعات، والعجز عن تكوين علاقات مع المحيطين به،وهو يصيب الذكور أكثر من الاناث بأربعة أضعاف.

وسمي بالطيف التوحدي لأن أعراضه تختلف في شدتها من شخص لآخر، و مصطلح التوحد autism هو مصطلح حديث ، ولقد تردد ذكره في بداية الأمر بين علماء النفس والأطباء النفسيين ، ويعتقد أن أول من قدمه هو الطبيب النفسي السويسري إيجن بلولر Eugen Bleuler عام 1911 حيث استخدمه ليصف به الأشخاص المنعزلين عن العالم الخارجي والمنسحبين عن الحياة الاجتماعية.

وكل شخص توحدي هو حالة فريدة، فلا يوجد شخصان توحديان متشابهان تماما. ويتنوع الأشخاص التوحديون فيما بينهم تنوعا كبيرا كما يقول الدكتور إمي كلين (Dr. Ami Klin ) أستاذ علم النفس لدراسات الطفولة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

فمنهم أفراد اعتماديين وذوي تأخر عقلي شديد، ومنهم أشخاص موهوبين حادي الذكاء .

ومنهم أشخاص لا يستطيعون الكلام نهائيا، ومنهم أشخاص ثرثارين.

ومنهم أشخاص منعزلين ومنسحبين تماما من الحياة الاجتماعية، ومنهم أشخاص لا يطيقون العزلة أو الابتعاد عن الآخرين ولو لوقت قليل! .

إلا أن الملاحظ - على مستوى الباحثين والممارسين- انه قد حصرت اهتماماتهم في السياق الاختصاصي ( السيكولوجي)، بدراسة خصائص هذا النوع من المرض وطرق تعليمهم، أما على مستوى مسؤولية الدولة بتقديم الخدمات الاجتماعية المناسبة لهم وعلاقة الطفل التوحدي بأسرته، فقليلا ما تناولته دراساتنا العربية، ومن هنا فقد حاولت عرض احدث الدراسات الاجنبية ، مابين 2007-2009 ، حول جانبين هامين من جوانب قضايا الطفل التوحدي:

1- مسؤولية الدولة والمجتمع بتقديم الخدمات المناسبة لهذه الفئة.

2- مدى الصعوبات التي يعانيها آباء الطفل التوحدي، مع تقديم بعض النماذج السلوكية لمساعدة الآباء في التكيف مع هذه الفئة.

هدفت دراسة تروسدل ورفاقه Truesdale 2008 إلى بحث تأثير الأسر والدعم المتاح على النمو والعناية بالأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد. وتذهب الدراسة إلى أن الأسر الذين لديهم حالات أطفال مصابون باضطراب طيف التوحد Autism Spectrum Disorders ASD تنمو لديهم متطلبات زائدة لتقديم الخدمات لهم.

ويؤكد الباحثون أن هناك القليل مما يعرف عن خصائصهم ومدى حاجتهم للدعم. بدلاً من ذلك، مالت البحوث الماضية إلى التركيز على التقييمات والتدخّلات الاختصاصية. في دراسة تروسدل ورفاقه Truesdale قاموا بمقابلة أكثر من 100 والد ووالدة بأطفالهم بعمر تحت خمس سنوات بشكل منفرد في البيت، وتوصلوا انه على الرغم من أن كلّ الأطفال كانوا قَد أعطوا تشخيصات مؤكدة لاضطراب طيف التوحد في العيادات الاختصاصية، الا انه وجدت هناك اختلافات واسعة في صعوبات الأطفال النمائية وفي خصائص أسرهم. أغلبية الأسر أبلغت عن التأثيرات الملحوظة على الحياة العائلية مع المستويات المتزايدة للإجهاد الوالدي. على أية حال، كمّية ونوع الدعم الفني المتوفر للأسر ليس له علاقة بالطفل أَو الخصائص الأسرية( اي غير ملائمة). ويتوصل الباحثون إلى أن التدخّل وخدمات الدعم المتمركَزة حول العائلة Family-centered متطلبة, ويجب أن تكون متوفرة للآباء بصرف النظر عن أطفالهم الذين لديهم مشكلات مؤكدة.

وفي دراسة كلوبتن وآخرون Clopton 2009 التي هدفت الى بحث مدى تأثير الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد على العلاقات الزوجية، حاول الباحثون الإجابة على التساؤل التالي: ما الوقت الإضافي والجهد المطلوب من الأسرة. قَارن البحث الحالي 25 زوج وزوجة من الذين لديهم أطفال مصابين باضطرابات طيف التوحد (ASD) ب 20 زوج ليس لديهم أطفال مصابين باضطرابات نمائية. المقارنات عالجت كل من متغيرات مشاكل سلوك الطفل child's behavior problems ورضا العلاقات relationship satisfaction (بين الزوجين).

وأشارت النتائج إلى أن آباء الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد واجهوا مشاكل مع سلوك أطفالهم أكثر حدّة، وإجهاد والدي أعظم، ورضا علاقات منخفضة. على النقيض من ذلك، مجموعات الأزواج لم يختلفوا حول الدعم الزواجي المتضامن، والاحترام بين الشريكين، والالتزام.

أما دراسة باكستر Baxter وآخرون 2009 فقد اختار الباحثون 16 من آباء اسر الأطفال المصابين باضطرابات طيف التوحد أو متلازمة داون لبحث أنظمة القناعات/المعتقدات. كلّ الأسر التي كان لديها أطفال، دخلوا المدرسة الابتدائية مؤخراً أو كَانوا في أوائل سنوات المدرسة العليا، كنتيجة لتجاربهم، تبنت الأسر مناظير/تصورات التفاؤل optimism، القبول acceptance، والتقدير appreciation، والمكافحة لتغيير البيئة أَو لتلبِية حاجات أطفالهم. زوّدت هذه المناظير الأسر بإحساس الأمل، المعنى، والسيطرة على اتجاهاتهم.و تشير النتائج إلى القوى ومرونة resilience الأسر تجاه محن الحياة.

لكن دراسة جارنيت Garnett واخرون 2008 حاولت فحص التأثير المحتمل للنزاع والتماسك العائلي، واثر الدعم / الاستبداد على الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد (ASD). بينما مثل هذه التأثيرات أسست لبحث مدى اضطرابات طيف التوحد لدى الأطفال، هذه النتائج قَد لا تعمّم للأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد بسبب المشكلات الفريدة، وفهم عاطفة الآخرين، وقوة الإدراك، والاستنتاج الاجتماعي.

مدخل نموذج البناء البنيوي structural model- building approach كان يستخدم لاختبار مدى العائلة ومتغيّرات نظيرة, أثرت بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر على المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد عن طريق قلق/ كآبة anxiety/depression الطفل. العيّنة ( 322) شملت آباء الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد. النتائج الرئيسية كانت أن بين القلق / الكآبة وأعراض اضطراب التوحد ASD symptomatology يوجد علاقة بشكل ملحوظ، والنزاع العائلي كان أكثر تنبؤية لأعراض طيف التوحد من العائلة الإيجابية. تشير النتائج الى فائدة توسيع التدخّلات, متضمنة إدارة نزاع الأزواج، حتى عندما يكون النزاع والضيق العائلي منخفضا. البحوث الإضافية مطلوبة عن المعاني المختلفة الكامنة للتماسك والنزاع العائلي للأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد مقارنة بالأطفال غير المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد.

اما دراسة مكرو واخرون McGrew 2009 فقد فَحصت العوامل التي تؤثر على أعباء مقدم الرعاية caregiver بعد تشخيص اضطراب طيف التوحد. مقدمو الرعاية الأساسيون للأطفال، شخّصوا المصابين ضمن الشهور الـ6 الماضية، كانت قد قيمت المتغيّرات التي يعتقد بأنها تؤثر على المخرجات المرتبطة بالإجهاد العائلي، كما اقترح نموذج ABCX المضاعف للتكيّف العائلي، وبمعنى آخر: شدّة أعراض التوحدي، ومطالب الحياة الإضافية، اوالدعم الاجتماعي social support، التقييم appraisal، وإستراتيجيات المواجهة coping strategies.

الأعباء قيست عبر ثلاثة مجالات: مقدم الرعاية الفردي، والعلاقات الزوجية، والعائلة ككل. أكثر الأسر أبلغت عن المستويات العالية من الأعباء التي تلت تشخيص أطفالهم. شدة الأعراض Symptom، مطالب الصدمة pile-up الإضافية، الدعم الاجتماعي، واستعمال إستراتيجيات المواجهة كانت قوية وثابتة التنبؤ للأعباء المتزايدة.

وتقترح دراسة بييت ورفيقه Bayat 2007 دليلا لعدد كبير من أسر الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد، عارضة ما أسمته بعوامل المرونة. خلفية الدراسة: المرونة العائلية Family resilience تتحرّى العوامل التي تساهم في جعل الأسر كي تصبح أقوى للتعامل مع المحن adversity.

وتذهب الدراسة انه على الرغم من الاهتمام المتزايد في دراسة المرونة العائلية، الموضوع لم يستكشف في الأسر التي لديها أطفال مصابين بحالات عجز. هذه الدراسة ، جزء من دراسة أكبر - استخدمت كل من المنهجيات الكمّية والنوعية - فحصت عوامل المرونة العائلية في اسر الأطفال المصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد. دليل المرونة العائلية, مثل العائلة شديدة الاتصالية connectedness والتقارب closeness، وصناعة المعاني الايجابية للإعاقة positive meaning-making of the disability، والنمو الروحي والشخصي، كلها ميّزت وفحصت في هذا الجزء من الدراسة.

منهج الدراسة: الدراسة استخدمت المنهج المسحي، حللت الاستجابات لعدّة معايير مصنفة واستجابات مكتوبة لثلاثة أسئلة مفتوحة. المستجيبون للمسح شملوا 175 أب وأم ومقدمي رعاية أساسيين لمصابين باضطراب طيف التوحد - الأعمار ما بين 2و 18 سنة.

نتائج الدراسة: تقترح النتائج تعريف عمليات المرونة الخاصة، مثل: صناعة المعانى الإيجابية للمرض، تعبئة الموارد، الاتحاد والتقارب بين العائلة؛ إيجاد التقدير الكبير للحياة عموماً، وكسب القوّة الروحية.*



*منقول ببعض التصرف*

----------


## فرح

لي رجعه مره اخرى 
ان شاء الله

----------


## علي pt

*بانتظار عودتك خية ام حمزة (خلاص ما بسميك إلا أم حمزة ،، إذا ماتضايقون !! )*

*ودمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد 
وعجل بفرج مولانا وامام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
احسنت اخووووي عـــــــــلي 
طرح هاااادف واحييييك ع حسن الاختياااار 




ننتظر روووعة ماتقدمه من جدييييدومفيييد
اممممم بالنسبه للاسم خيي ليش اتضايق ! :bigsmile: بعض الاخوه والاخوات يناديني بهذا الاسم ... :embarrest: ع رااااحتك اخوووي 
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## علي pt

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد 
> 
> وعجل بفرج مولانا وامام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> احسنت اخووووي عـــــــــلي 
> طرح هاااادف واحييييك ع حسن الاختياااار  
>  
> 
> ننتظر روووعة ماتقدمه من جدييييدومفيييد
> اممممم بالنسبه للاسم خيي ليش اتضايق !بعض الاخوه والاخوات يناديني بهذا الاسم ...ع رااااحتك اخوووي 
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم ياكريم ..*

*كل هذا من شاني اختي ام حمزة "فرح"*
*بصراحة احس الاسم ام حمزة اكبر بشانكم - وفرح : اتذكر بان ادعي الله يجعل ايامكم كلها فرح سرور ...* 


*الأروع هو جميل تواجدكم خية*
*ودمتم بحفظ الباري وتوفيقه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

سبحاان الله يوم الاربعاء بس كنت امشي مع صااحبي 
وكاان يسألعن انواااع التوحد وهل ان اصحااب هذا المرض
 انعزااليين أم لا وكنت اجييب وكل الفضل لهذا القسم
 الهاادف المفييد طرح جمييل ومفييد 
اخيي علي تحييه وشكر اقدمه لك 
ولمشرفة هذا القسم 
كن بخيير

----------


## علي pt

> سبحاان الله يوم الاربعاء بس كنت امشي مع صااحبي 
> وكاان يسألعن انواااع التوحد وهل ان اصحااب هذا المرض
> انعزااليين أم لا وكنت اجييب وكل الفضل لهذا القسم
> الهاادف المفييد طرح جمييل ومفييد 
> اخيي علي تحييه وشكر اقدمه لك 
> ولمشرفة هذا القسم 
> كن بخيير



 
*سبحان الله ...*
*وكل الشكر لكما ..*
*انت أخي قمي وأختنا فرح "أم حمزة"*
*لدعمكما المتواصل ..*
*وجميل اطروحاتكم بالقسم*

*ودمتم بحفظ المولى وتوفيقه*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواااني الاعـــــــزاااء 
*نـبراس ** عـــلي*
كل الشكر لكما ع الاطراء ولو اني :embarrest:  :embarrest:  لااستحقه 
لاني ادي واجبي هــــــنـــا 
وبجد اقولها لو اجد توااااصل من الاعضاء اكثر 
لكان عطااائي هنا اكثرواكثروبقلمي ..
لكن لااجد مرتادين ع القسم الاقليل ..!
كل الشكر لكما اخووواني ولضياء حرووووفكم المضيئه
دووووم منووورين ..
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الهدة..

----------


## همس الصمت

على صعوبة هذا المرض وصعوبة التعامل مع من يعانون منه
الا ان قراءة المعلومات عنه تستهويني وبشده
أحسنت أخي الكريم في طرحك
الطرح مفيد للغاية ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح الجميل ..
الله يشافي كل مريض يارب
وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> عتاااب
> وبجد اقولها لو اجد توااااصل من الاعضاء اكثر 
> لكان عطااائي هنا اكثرواكثروبقلمي ..
> اختي فرح بالنسبة لي فقد تضايقت عندما قرات هذا الكلام 
> منكم لانني ايقنك ان هنااك معلومات واطروحاات لم تفيدووا قراائكم بهاا 
> ويعتمد جهدكم على كثرة الحضوور وعدمه واعتقد ان هذا الامر غييرصحييح
> هذا القسم اوجدتيه وجعلتيه مميز ولكن نتمنى ان تجعليه مميزا اكثر رغم قلت المرتاادين
> 
> لكن لااجد مرتادين ع القسم الاقليل ..!
> ...



 مشكووره خييه فرح 
وننتظر منكم المزييد المزييد
مع قلت المرتاادين
اتمنى ان لا يضاايقكم هذا الكلام 
لانني اعااتب احدى اخوااتي 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## فرح

> مشكووره خييه فرح 
> وننتظر منكم المزييد المزييد
> مع قلت المرتاادين
> اتمنى ان لا يضاايقكم هذا الكلام 
> لانني اعااتب احدى اخوااتي 
> دمتي بالف خيير



هــــــلا اخوووي نــبراس 
ابد مافيها مضايقه ولاشي وحنا اسره وحده 
وعتبك ع عيني وراسي ومقبوووله منك  :wacko: 
وان شاء الله القادم احلى 
دمتم بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم..*
*الله يكفينا واياكم شره ..*
*الله يعين من هم مبتلون به..*
*اخي علي/*
*كل الشكر لك ع الطرح الهادف..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------

